# Hopelessly confused about finger training



## HeatherMc (Sep 10, 2021)

So I've had my two budgies for a little less than a month, and it's past time to start training them to perch on my finger. The problem is, I've watched so many YouTube videos and read so many articles with so much conflicting information that I honestly have no clue where to start. Besides that, I still feel I haven't completely gained my budgies' trust. I've talked to and interacted with my budgies from the first day I got them, and if I put my hand in their cage with seed in it, they'll eat the seed out of my hand. But they still shy away from my hand if I put it in there to take something out or to clean something. Finally, I figured I'd just come here where I can actually talk to people who've trained their budgies. How can I gain my budgies' trust and teach them to perch on my finger? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

A month is not a lot of time. And if your budgies came from a store, especially a big chain store, you need to be especially patient since they have had minimal human contact. Plus you have two, who would rather relate to each other than you. That said, it can be done and you're on your way. That they will eat seed out of your hand is a good first step. I find getting them to perch on a hand-held perch is another step in the right direction, and especially helpful when you let them have out-of-cage time and you need to get them back into the cage. Don't stare at them. Blink your eyes. Keep making pleasant sounds. Reward them for postive results, however small. Patience and consistency are key--working with them for fifteen minute intervals a couple of times a day. You'll get there.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have found that my budgies are all much less reluctant to step up onto the back of my hand rather than onto a finger.
Try that method and see how it works out for you.*


----------

